# Roboti >  Robots "Trobot"

## Andrejs

Līnijsekotājs ar kuru piedalijos 1. robotikas sacensībās



Robots tika gatavots speciāli sacensībām, vadoties pēc principa: "taisām tā kā gribās, nevis kā sanāk". 
Visas korpusa detaļas(izņemot skrūves) ir lāzergrieztas. Pirms tam tika izveidots 3D modelis.
Piedziņa: modificēti servo motori kurus katru vada L293D (abi kanāli kopā)
Procesors: PIC16f84A@4Mhz
Darbības algoritms: "braucam taisni un izvairāmies no melnās līnijas" - tas taisnajos gabalos palīdz izvairīties no "zigzagiem"
Līnijas sensori: 4 gab. fototranzistors+gaismas diode
Barošana: LiPo 750mA akulumators


+ viegli montējama un atkārtojama šasijas konstrukcija. (varbūt kāds grib "kitu"?  ::  )
- par lēnu (7.vieta), sensorus iespaidoja apkārtējā spilgtā gaisma

Robots ir pabeigts un tālāk uzlabots netiks.

Andrejs

----------


## Delfins

Nu bezgala smuks. Kāpēc tik lieli riteņi? Cik maksāja lāzerfrezēšana?

----------


## karloslv

Riteņu diametrs kā reiz ir stipri saistīts ar braukšanas ātrumu  ::  Būtu vēl lielāki, būtu augstāka vieta!  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Varbūt kāds grib "Kitu"?


Materiāls _Delrin_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylene

pievienot servo, barošanas avotu sensorus un loģiku un būs Trobot 2   ::  
korpusa detaļu cena - 35Ls

----------


## karloslv

Katru dienu uzzinu kaut ko jaunu  ::  Šodien tas bija par šo polimēru. 

Izskatās, ka Tev kaut kāds baigi labs dīls bijis ar trotec.net. Paskatījos viņu mājaslapā, neredzēju nekur tādu 'submit your design now' pogu  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> baigi labs dīls bijis ar trotec.net


  ::   ::   ::  
Es pārstāvu Trotec Latvijā, Lietuvā un Igaunijā, bet par griešanu un gravēšanu jāvēršās te: http://www.rzf.lv/?item=8.
Bet ja kādam vajag pašu aparātu tad laipni aicināti...

----------


## karloslv

Paldies, šis varētu kādreiz noderēt.

----------

